# Tampa area Sean Stewart or UE group order



## jflick345 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm looking to order some frogs from either Sean Stewart or UE in the near future and wanted to see if anyone in the Tampa/St. Pete area is considering the same and wants to share shipping. Stewart will probably start shipping again around Feb. 1, give or take, and UE's next shipment is 3/17 with payments due 2/28. I'm not decided yet which I'm going with so I figured I'd float this out there if anyone is looking to save a little on shipping for some quality frogs.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Mike Akana in Ft Myers and I are splitting a Veradero Fant order from UE when they come in, I am sure frogs can be tagged on to that order. Maybe we can meet here at my house since it middle ground between Tampa and Ft Myers.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> Mike Akana in Ft Myers and I are splitting a Veradero Fant order from UE when they come in, I am sure frogs can be tagged on to that order. Maybe we can meet here at my house since it middle ground between Tampa and Ft Myers.


Varadero fant as in varadero _and_ fants or actual varadero fants? If they are really varadero fants I have no idea how the news that UE got them slipped by me...


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

They announced it a few weeks ago. 

s


frog dude said:


> Varadero fant as in varadero _and_ fants or actual varadero fants? If they are really varadero fants I have no idea how the news that UE got them slipped by me...


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Scott said:


> They announced it a few weeks ago.
> 
> s


Thanks! Man thats exciting news!

Edit: Was there a thread discussing this or an announcement somewhere else like on their site? I get UE newsletters but I didn't get one announcing this.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Not sure if there was a thread but it was in their last mass email, I know a few spoke about it but I can't be sure where. You may still have time to get some, I would think this first release will be large.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> Not sure if there was a thread but it was in their last mass email, I know a few spoke about it but I can't be sure where. You may still have time to get some, I would think this first release will be large.


Ahhh, I wish I could do that, but unfortunately It would be unwise of me to do so. It's amazing that they are being offered though, and it's nice to know that they are finally available in the US. Thanks for the info.


----------

